# Local Mercari Sales ... Powered By Uber



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Perhaps this is just new to my market but Mercari just sent me this.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Coming soon: Craigslist powered by Uber


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hers your delivery..5 kilos.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

"Dangerous Craigslist exchange? Why not let us send one of our useless idiots to do the exchange for you. Don't get killed for pennies. Let us send someone who has absolved us of all responsibility to take the risk for you."


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Up Next


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Another potential issue- what happens if the buyer claims the item being delivered (like a gold coin, for instance) is counterfeit?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Perhaps this is just new to my market but Mercari just sent me this.
> View attachment 605901


Seems like a solution that's looking for a problem. When I sell items locally on Craigslist I just arrange to meet up in a public place like in a Macky Dee's. I don't need to give out my home address and I keep all the money from the sale.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another potential issue- what happens if the buyer claims the item being delivered (like a gold coin, for instance) is counterfeit?


You get to take it back to the seller for no additional pay 👍


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm sure Uber will manage this via Uber Connect.
If you don't have it, or it's turned off, you probably won't get a Mercari delivery ping.
And, as usual, Uber won't tell us about this. They only tell us about critical things like how to put on a mask.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Up Next
> 
> View attachment 605912


I have delivered prostitutes to their clients at various local motels along Interstate 10 while doing Uber. It was so common that I know it has to take place everywhere.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've taken enough "ladies" between the hood and 5 star hotels to know something is going on.

Yeah... you live in a $1000 a month motel on skid row and are just chillin at a $1,000 a night hotel..

Sure...


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another potential issue- what happens if the buyer claims the item being delivered (like a gold coin, for instance) is counterfeit?


I would assume...... would be just like an Apple delivery. Recipient refuses delivery and Uber generates a return. Of course, what happens if when arriving on the return, the return recipient is not available. Just a bad idea all around. I would not do these.


----------

